# Studying composition.



## Chrythes

Since I've quit my Psychology studies last year as a result of one of my less thought out and planned actions I've been thinking about what am I to do next. 
One of my first plans was studying classical guitar as I found it to be the closest instrument capable of "orchestral" performance after the piano (and mainly because I had years of guitar playing experience) but dwelling deeper and deeper into classical music soon it became obvious to me that focusing on one instrument is not what I want to do, but rather larger scale works, incorporating different instruments is something I am more interested in. Composing seems to be the best option, or the most interesting direction I would like to try and strive for. 
Unfortunately my Theoretical knowledge is very thin and neither I could say I've composed worthy material. I have a month and a half left to write my motivational letter, and even less time to decide where I want to go study, or rather where I CAN study. Which brings me to the next question - is it possible for a person like me to find a place in a university or a college as a composition student without much experience or knowledge in the field under my belt?

I must add that I'd still have half a year left to study and gain as much knowledge as I can , as I'm planning to leave Scotland and go home soon, where I have friends and know some people that teach or study music, who could be a great help.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

I think the answer must, in part, depend on the country in which you are proposing to study music.


----------



## Chrythes

I knew I should have mentioned that!
I'm from Lithuania - studying music there is too expensive and they usually accept only people with a long musical background (e.g awards for winning competitions, years of professional playing), this is mainly because there's only one place for musicians to study in Lithuania, thus the high standards, even if the studies lack quality when compared to other institutions in Europe. 
So I was thinking about the UK as the best possibility for now (I only speak 3 languages, one of them is not going to help me in this situation).


----------



## Clementine

Well you could start by taking composition lessons that aren't part of a degree- that is private lessons outside of school. This would build your resume, and help you decide if it's really what you want to do. From what I gather, composition is a pretty demanding career path, so you should probably be absolutely sure it's what you want to do before spending a lot of money.


----------



## Philip

At my local university you'd have to pass the admission test in theory, solfège, dictation, history, etc. another test in harmony and counterpoint, show musical aptitude in an instrumental audition, and pass an interview after having submitted up to 5 compositions.

Good luck.


----------



## violadude

If you lived 60 or 70 years ago you could have migrated to Paris to study with Nadia Boulanger like every other composer.


----------



## Rasa

violadude said:


> If you lived 60 or 70 years ago you could have migrated to Paris to study with Nadia Boulanger like every other composer.


To be taken literally


----------



## Chrythes

Philip said:


> At my local university you'd have to pass the admission test in theory, solfège, dictation, history, etc. another test in harmony and counterpoint, show musical aptitude in an instrumental audition, and pass an interview after having submitted up to 5 compositions.
> 
> Good luck.


Well, it seems like a lot of fun. I guess these are going to be the standard requirements for composition studies of most institutions. But it's a University, so naturally it's harder to get into. 
I am just wondering what might colleges require from you?



> If you lived 60 or 70 years ago you could have migrated to Paris to study with Nadia Boulanger like every other composer.


Aren't you studying composition dude?
If i'm right about that , what is your experience when you tried choosing a university or a college?


----------



## violadude

Chrythes said:


> Aren't you studying composition dude?
> If i'm right about that , what is your experience when you tried choosing a university or a college?


Well...I didnt actually make it into any of the Universities I planned to go to...almost! but my grades in Highschool sucked like no other haha I barely got a diploma. But anyway, I applied super last minute to a small private school of arts in Seattle that didnt really care about what kind of grades you got in Highschool.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> If you lived 60 or 70 years ago you could have migrated to Paris to study with Nadia Boulanger like every other composer.


Goddess gracious! She was a TYRANT! Are you sure that would have been a good idea?


----------



## violadude

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Goddess gracious! She was a TYRANT! Are you sure that would have been a good idea?


hmm did you know her personally?


----------



## Chrythes

violadude said:


> Well...I didnt actually make it into any of the Universities I planned to go to...almost! but my grades in Highschool sucked like no other haha I barely got a diploma. But anyway, I applied super last minute to a small private school of arts in Seattle that didnt really care about what kind of grades you got in Highschool.


That's weird, even in Lithuania they don't care about your highschool grade when applying to the conservatory or the Arts Academy. They have the same tests as Phillip mentioned a few posts before, mainly consisting of musical knowledge. 
I guess we don't have much members studying composition in this forums then!
I'll try my lack elsewhere, but it still seems that the answers are going to be similar in most cases - a lot of tests consisting of musical knowledge. 
I doubt i'll gain such amount of information in half a year to pass these tests, but frankly i have no idea what I'd like to study apart from music.


----------



## Lunasong

How about exploring a career path that supports music and/or arts, such as venue (hospitality) management, non-profit organizations, entertainment/contract law? Your previous interest in psychology should apply in these areas as well. This will give you the satisfaction of close contact with professional musicians and, if you'd like to continue to pursue composition, connections to the business.


----------



## opium

I'm from Glasgow but have Lithuanian/Russian friends - your best bet is to stay in Scotland, and beg SAAS to fund your repeating years?

You won't be accepted into the RSAMD for composition, but you can go to Glasgow Uni. As far as I'm aware, most students go in after higher music so need to be qualified to only grade 4 of an instrument - and this can even be electric guitar. (Buy the rock school grade 4 or 5 book). You can even get graded independently on performance and musical theory.

Utilise your uni's library as much as you can. I'm at Glasgow uni and spend every day in the library studying compositions.


----------



## Chrythes

opium said:


> I'm from Glasgow but have Lithuanian/Russian friends - your best bet is to stay in Scotland, and beg SAAS to fund your repeating years?
> 
> You won't be accepted into the RSAMD for composition, but you can go to Glasgow Uni. As far as I'm aware, most students go in after higher music so need to be qualified to only grade 4 of an instrument - and this can even be electric guitar. (Buy the rock school grade 4 or 5 book). You can even get graded independently on performance and musical theory.
> 
> Utilise your uni's library as much as you can. I'm at Glasgow uni and spend every day in the library studying compositions.


This sounds interesting and even achievable, as it seems that 4th grade guitar (especially electric) is passable for me. 
Did you mean that I should get as a Psychology student and then change to music when I'll be able to? 
I checked their music programs and I guess I won't be able to get into any of them, they require grades 7-8 of an instrument and theory, except maybe for music BEd, but it's focused on becoming a music teacher, something I don't really want to do, at least not now.
I'll keep looking for more information about this, thanks for your advice!


----------



## opium

Chrythes said:


> This sounds interesting and even achievable, as it seems that 4th grade guitar (especially electric) is passable for me.
> Did you mean that I should get as a Psychology student and then change to music when I'll be able to?
> I checked their music programs and I guess I won't be able to get into any of them, they require grades 7-8 of an instrument and theory, except maybe for music BEd, but it's focused on becoming a music teacher, something I don't really want to do, at least not now.
> I'll keep looking for more information about this, thanks for your advice!


Well Look at BMus for Glasgow Uni: http://search.ucas.com/cgi-bin/hsru...-3hJ2/HAHTpage/search.HsDetails.run?n=1087587

The entry requirements are perfectly achievable and the fact you are a student already at a university means that's extra credits in your favour.
I was looking at the composition course for RSAMD but as I'm already a student I'd need to pay all the tuition fees for it


----------

